# FID card from 1970's i.e. Valid until suspended or revoked



## Captain Zipper (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was born and raised in Mass. I took an NRA hunting course as a kid and received my FID card. I moved to Ct. in 1979. I took an NRA handgun course in the early 80's and got my carry permit then. I still have my FID card and would like to get a class A carry permit in Mass. Do I still need to retake a Hand gun course to fulfill all items required for my application? My current FID card says that it is valid until suspended or revoked.

How difficult is it for an average Joe Shmoe to be approved for the Class A Non-Resident "Temporary" License? Will I be giving them the $100 non-refundable application fee to just then be denied?

I'd like to join a gun club in Westfield and be able to carry for all legal purposes.

Thanks,

CZ

---------- Post added at 23:23 ---------- Previous post was at 23:03 ----------

Just to clarify if need be, I took the NRA Handgun Course in Ct. and I've had a "CT Carry Permit" all this time.

Thanks,

CZ


----------



## Captain Zipper (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

CZ


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You might get a quicker answer over here
> 
> [url=
> 
> ditto


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Your FID is no longer valid, by the way.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

They purged everything back in '98 when the Mass gun laws "changed".


----------



## Captain Zipper (Mar 15, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Your FID is no longer valid, by the way.


You would be correct but per this link

5.15 CMR 3.00 - Firearms Safety Instructors Certification; Basic Firearms Safety Course; and Firearms Surrender Program

it seems as though I don't need to take another BFS course to now apply for either another FID card or a LTC license.

Here is a quote from the link above.....

*3.05: Basic Firearms Safety Course Curriculum Approval Certification* 
*(1.)Applicability.* 
*a.)* Any person lawfully licensed with a FID card on June 1, 1998 shall not be required to complete the statutorily required BFS course or submit a BFS certificate for:
*1.)* subsequent FID card renewals; or
*2.)* subsequent LTC licensure and renewals.

I guess what I'm looking for from you guys is the reasons I want to carry for the application to be approved. From other posts I've read on the net it seems like you need to be pretty detailed in your reason for needing, as opposed to just wanting, a LTC A License.

Thanks,

CZ


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Captain Zipper said:


> I guess what I'm looking for from you guys is the reasons I want to carry for the application to be approved. From other posts I've read on the net it seems like you need to be pretty detailed in your reason for needing, as opposed to just wanting, a LTC A License.


All depends on the issuing agency. For mine, writing "All lawful purposes" will get you an unrestricted Class A (assuming you're a so-called suitable person), while over the line in another city you have nearly zero chance of an unrestricted Class A.


----------



## Captain Zipper (Mar 15, 2011)

Bloodhound,

Me being a Non-Resident I have to apply in person at:

Dept. of Criminal Justice Information Services
Firearms Records Bureau
200 Arlington Street
Chelsea, MA 02150

so it's not like I'm dealing with a "good ole' boy" small town police chief. LOL

And this is what makes me think I could be in a tougher spot.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Ah ha, mee not reed so good sum times! I didn't notice you were applying for non-resident.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

I apply for my Non-resident every year in Mass and pay the $100 every year. As Captain Zipper states applying in writing first (application) followed up by the interview in Chelsea should be enough to get you what you need. Except of course you have some disqualifiers in your back ground. 

I wish the state of Mass could be a little more reciprocal like the good state of NH...give our residents a license for 5 years at $100 bucks...comon now!


----------

